
The original Common Lisp version of Reddit - SCdF
https://github.com/reddit/reddit1.0/
======
urs2102
I love the frontend markup in Lisp. Honestly, it's exciting to see a developed
web application in Lisp outside of a standard web framework (granted these are
all just files without context).

I feel that the syntaxlessness of the Lisp makes it fun to see how different
people approach writing the same thing in a way that is a lot more reminiscent
of creative writing than software.

This is super cool!

